# Very sad bunny story on CNN



## lalena2148 (Aug 7, 2008)

*http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/08/05/trang.bunnies.fire.waff?iref=videosearch*

:sad::tears2:

That little boy breaks my heart. 

And whoever did that to the bunnies, I want to put them in a hutch and set them on fire. Sorry, I know it's harsh, but people who hurt animals just to kill and create pain aren't people. They have no soul.


----------



## Xila (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww, that's awful. D= Poor kid. (And bunnies)

Just one of the many reasons I keep my boy inside- some people are so awful. =/

Who would do such a thing? I hope they catch the awful person.

Burning a little kid's rabbits... That's sick.

Binky free, Bunnies.


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Xila wrote: *


> Who would do such a thing? I hope they catch the awful person.
> 
> Burning a little kid's rabbits... That's sick.
> 
> Binky free, Bunnies.


I hope they do too. 

I hope that boy gets a chance to get some more bunnies (inside the house). It seems to me, they were his friends more than they were his pets. Poor kid.

And yes...Binky free, Bunnies. :rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 7, 2008)

:tears2:

That's awful. What sick, evil people. That poor boy....


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

:bigtears: What sort of :vomiterson would do that - people who say "just rabbits" have obviously never had a pet - rabbits are not just pets they are friends - best friends the people ( well buns) that are always there and don't care how long you need to rant on to them for no matter how long you need to cuddle them. 



Thet sick sick :censored2: has taken that away from that boy - his best friends and buns cannot defend themselves from fire they can't shout out and say "help the hutch is on fire" they just cant :cry4:


----------



## Xila (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hope that if they do get more bunnies, they know now to put them in the house- Evil person. 

I hope they catch him. I'm sure he left some sort of DNA or evidence behind- there's no such thing as a perfect crime. =/ I hope the family hired someone to look around and see if he/she/they left any clues behind. But maybe that's just me...


Kind of a random thought:

I wonder if the people killed the rabbits first... The news interview mentions nothing about the family hearing any of the rabbits screaming, etc.

Maybe CNN just thought mentioning the rabbits screaming in pain would be a bit"much" for TV, so they cut the part out. Maybe, I don't know. =/ They've aired worse. 

Man, there's so many loose ends to this...


----------



## RabbitWolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Whoa! SICK



Look at these ones. I know it isnt resent but still http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1028879_pet_rabbit_burned_alive

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/northern_ireland/3581421.stm


----------

